# Ureaplasma Infection? Anyone have any experience from this?



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Haven't been on for a while but now looking at IVF for 3rd time! 

Have just recently done a specific blood test from a clinic in Greece - Serum clinic and they have come back with a result that I have a Ureaplasma infection which can cause Infertility. Both my husband and I have this and need antibiotics to clear this up which Ideally may go on to help our chances. 

Has anyone else had any experience with this? 

Many thanks


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi there, I had this along with hidden chlamydia. My immune doctor gave me and DH a course of Abs for 3 weeks which cleared it up.


----------

